# [RÉSEAU] Utiliser applis web locales "offline" (résolu).

## lmarcini

Bonjour le forum,

Tout d'abord de bonnes fêtes à tous.

Ensuite, un petit problème de config sur mon laptop. Je suis en ~amd64 avec gnome 3.6 (NetworkManager inside) et j'utilise des sites web locaux sous drupal et dokuwiki. Le problème est que je ne peux accéder à mes sites locaux uniquement que lorsque je suis connecté à un réseau, qu'il soit filaire ou wifi. C'est un peu gênant quand on travaille dans le train. Quelqu'un a-t-il une piste pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merci.

Laurent.

----------

## Poussin

A priori, tu es toujours connecté à un réseau. Tu as toujours l'interface de loopback active. Peut-être regarder du côté de la config de ton serveur local, histoire qu'il écoute sur cette interface là.

----------

## lmarcini

Merci Poussin.

En fait, le problème semble venir de la dépendance entre Apache et NetwokManager (->WARNING: apache2 is scheduled to start when NetworkManager has started). 

Si NetworkManager n'est pas connecté, Apache passe au statut "stopped". Comment faire pour que le lancement d'Apache ne soit pas conditionné à celui de NetworkManager ?

----------

## Poussin

Tu peux tenter un 

```

echo 'rc_need="!net"' >> /etc/conf.d/apache2

```

Pour qu'apache ne dépende plus de "net" (fourni normalement pas NM, mais seulement quand une vrai connexion est active).

----------

## lmarcini

Merci Poussin ! Ça fonctionne...

----------

